# behemoth = βεεμώθ



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2008)

Μιλάμε για τον Behemoth. Οι Εβδομήκοντα μεταφράζουν το σχετικό εδάφιο του Ιώβ, κεφ. Μ':

15 ἀλλὰ δὴ ἰδοὺ *θηρία* παρά σοι, χόρτον ἴσα βουσὶν ἐσθίουσιν. 16 ἰδοὺ δὴ ἡ ἰσχὺς αὐτοῦ ἐπ᾿ ὀσφύϊ, ἡ δὲ δύναμις αὐτοῦ ἐπ᾿ ὀμφαλοῦ γαστρός· 17 ἔστησεν οὐρὰν ὡς κυπάρισσον, τὰ δὲ νεῦρα αὐτοῦ συμπέπλεκται· 18 αἱ πλευραὶ αὐτοῦ πλευραὶ χάλκειαι, ἡ δὲ ράχις αὐτοῦ σίδηρος χυτός. 19 τοῦτ᾿ ἔστιν ἀρχὴ πλάσματος Κυρίου, πεποιημένον ἐγκαταπαίζεσθαι ὑπὸ τῶν ἀγγέλων αὐτοῦ. 20 ἐπελθὼν δὲ ἐπ᾿ ὄρος ἀκρότομον ἐποίησε χαρμονὴν τετράποσιν ἐν τῷ ταρτάρῳ. 21 ὑπὸ παντοδαπὰ δένδρα κοιμᾶται, παρὰ πάπυρον καὶ κάλαμον καὶ βούτομον. 22 σκιάζονται δὲ ἐν αὐτῷ δένδρα μεγάλα σὺν ραδάμνοις καὶ κλῶνες ἀγροῦ. 23 ἐὰν γένηται πλήμμυρα, οὐ μὴ αἰσθηθῇ· πέποιθεν ὅτι προσκρούσει ὁ Ἰορδάνης εἰς τὸ στόμα αὐτοῦ. 24 ἐν τῷ ὀφθαλμῷ αὐτοῦ δέξεται αὐτόν, ἐνσκολιευόμενος τρήσει ρῖνα.

Βρίσκω βεεμώθ, βεεμόθ, βεχεμώθ, βεχεμόθ, μπεεμόθ, μπεχεμόθ — και, φυσικά, το διαβόητο γάτο μπεγκεμότ τού Μιχαήλ Μπουλγκάκοφ (όπου έχουμε μεταγραφή τού πώς προφέρεται η λέξη στα ρωσικά — όπως έχω πει, οι Ρώσοι το *h* των λατινικών λέξεων το αποδίδουν με *г*).

Άντε, να βρούμε την ορθή απόδοση, ώστε να μπορεί κατόπιν κι ο nickel να χαίρεται κείμενα σχετικά με την Επιστήμη στο Βιβλίο του Ιώβ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2008)

Αν πας με την παραδοσιακή ετυμολόγηση, μιλάμε για *τα* βεεμώθ (=θηρία). Αλλά υπάρχει και η εκδοχή που λέει ότι ο Ιώβ μιλάει για τον ιπποπόταμο βασιζόμενος σε περιγραφές τρίτων. Η παραδοσιακή γραφή είναι *βεεμώθ*.

Όσο για εκείνα που με έστειλες να διαβάσω, ανήκουν στην κατηγορία Hippocrete. Μόνο για γέλια.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 25, 2008)

Βεεμώθ, Βεεμώθ. (Τιτανοτεράστιε Χομπς!)
Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν και οι deathsters Behemoth, τους οποίους ανέκαθεν λέγαμε και λέμε "Μπέχεμοθ". :)
Εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2008)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η μορφή _βεεμώθ_ αποτελεί πληθυντικό (και μάλιστα απ' ό,τι διαβάζω στη βικιπαιδεία μία ειδική μορφή για να τονίσει το ακραίο μέγεθος), αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά να εμφανίζεται ενικός. Οπότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να λέμε καταχρηστικά _βεεμώθ_ και στον ενικό. Το θέμα είναι αν θα μπορούμε στη συνέχεια να υιοθετήσουμε τον όρο _βεεμώθ_ με την ίδια ευελιξία που αυτός χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλες γλώσσες, όπως λ.χ. στην αγγλική (behemoth = any creature or thing of monstrous size or power: _The army's new tank is a behemoth. The cartel is a behemoth small business owners fear_.).


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα βεεμώθ αποδόθηκαν με τη λέξη θηρία και δεν πέρασαν ποτέ στη γλώσσα με άλλη σημασία όπως έγινε στα αγγλικά. Ο Λεβιάθαν της γραφειοκρατίας, από την άλλη, ζει και βασιλεύει. Αν κάποιος, λοιπόν, μεταφράσει κάποιο αγγλικό behemoth (π.χ., στα πρώτα ευρήματα του "the behemoth of", the behemoth of all SUVs) με τη λέξη Βεεμώθ, μάλλον θα πρωτοτυπεί. Αν θέλει να κάτσει στ' αβγά του, έχει τα: θηρίο, κολοσσός, τέρας, Γολιάθ, τέτοια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2008)

Ξέρεις, πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να φέρουμε και τα Βεεμώθ να κάνουν συντροφιά στο Λεβιάθαν. :) Η πρωτοτυπία μ' αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Βουρ. Όσο για ενικό-πληθυντικό, ίδια θα είναι, σαν το μαμούθ.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 27, 2008)

> Ο Λεβιάθαν της γραφειοκρατίας, από την άλλη, ζει και βασιλεύει. Αν κάποιος, λοιπόν, μεταφράσει κάποιο αγγλικό behemoth (π.χ., στα πρώτα ευρήματα του "the behemoth of", the behemoth of all SUVs) με τη λέξη Βεεμώθ, μάλλον θα πρωτοτυπεί.



Ετοιμάσου, και έρχεται τυπωμένο.
(Μα, αφού έπρεπε να αντιπαραβάλω τον Λεβιάθαν με τον Βεεμώθ, μόνη λύση ήταν να επιλέξω το κύριο όνομα.)


----------

